# 85 5kgt Worth it?



## noVwbutsumVw (Jan 14, 2005)

*85 5kqt Worth it?*

There is a audi 5000 turbo quatro 5spd for sale. It has not been driven for quite some time (around 5 years) but it does run. With 150,000 on the clock how much longer will it last. For the tune of $1,000.00 should i buy it or don't go any higher than $500.00.


----------



## noVwbutsumVw (Jan 14, 2005)

anybody?


----------



## Twistedaudi (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: 85 5kqt Worth it? (noVwbutsumVw)*

Well, if you search you'll find information just like what youre looking for.
However, since I'm a college student, and thus, have nothing to do until my soccer game in a couple hours, heh, ill answer ya.
The thing that scares me, for you, is that you seem to be bargain hunting. What I mean is, you're looking at cars that you havent driven, if they run at all, have high miles, etc. If this is some sort of a project car, I say go get it. 
HOWEVER, dear god, dont expect to buy the car for $500-1000, fix a bad sensor or sometihng to get it running, and think you're going to have a Fresh Audi 5000. Audi's don't take kindly to sitting long, ever. Especially if they've got high miles, and while there are cars with over 250k running strong, those havent been sitting. 
Having a running, good conditioned Audi 5000 is one of the most enjoyable things a person can be a part of. But those DAYS are rare. Cars that are 18 years old break, engines with 150,000 miles start harder than new ones, and cars driven by *******s like me







break even more. lol
So an answer: Should you buy it for 500 or 1000? look at the interior: ripped seats? <-- a pet peave of mine. heh.
Look at the engine's vacuum lines. Are they dried, cracked, broken apart? This is one of the ways I'd use to determine just how much work you're in for. If the car runs, and is in decent condition, 1000 is not asking too much, but obviously start at the low end, point out its faults, and site the NADA guide saying they arent worth anything to begin with.
Best of luck. 


_Modified by Twistedaudi at 1:41 PM 4-19-2005_


----------



## noVwbutsumVw (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: 85 5kqt Worth it? (Twistedaudi)*

i'm not afraid of a little bit of work. As of right now i'm completely replacing the engine on my rabbit. The rabbit will be a fun car but when i first looked into quatro turbo cars my ideas of front wheel drive NA were slightly mared. The engine has quite a bit of surface rust but it runs, no idea if brakes/turbo/clutch/quatro even work. O and as for the interior minus a slight seam rip and some fading the seats/ interior look great.
thanks


----------



## Twistedaudi (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: 85 5kqt Worth it? (noVwbutsumVw)*

Well by all means buy the car if your up for it. I wanted to make sure you didnt have a false hope of the likelyhood of its running perfection, is all. Also, be forwarned, that while there are a number of jobs that are HELL on thse cars, you'llfind the most annoying things are the prices of the parts you want to replace... IF you are able to find them anyway. Audi has begun phasing out its productiopn of a lot of parts.
Come back, tell us what you find/think/want. We all love 'em here, ou have to, if youre going to put up with their ****. haha.


----------



## noVwbutsumVw (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: 85 5kqt Worth it? (Twistedaudi)*

Don't be angry, but what about if the car was bought just for parts or an engine/driveline swap into a lighter audi. 


_Modified by noVwbutsumVw at 6:10 PM 4-20-2005_


----------



## Twistedaudi (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: 85 5kqt Worth it? (noVwbutsumVw)*

Sorry. I certinaly didnt mean to come off angry. Im for all enthusiasts of these.
I dont mean to dismay you. You may find the motor, and everytihng else in near perfect condition. I'm just saying its unlikely.Swapping the motor would save you a Nmber of likely hassles involving the older wiring, and you'd have the thing out of the car to play with anything needing work... Not a bad idea at all.
BTW, Did you find out why exactly it was parked in the first place?


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: 85 5kqt Worth it? (Twistedaudi)*

A neglected Type44 (aka the Type$$)? Yeah, could be the perfect find or a total money pit. It's a crap-shot...are you willing to risk it? Even nice, well carred for one can be a money pit?


----------



## FredOBD (OBDII) (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey, I have a 5k CD TQ, FULLY LOADED, interior in PERFECT condition, it's got 183K kms... Runs good and strong... just replaced the ball joint (+tables and bushings, obviously)... Let me know if you'd be interested... It's not 1000$ but i'm asking 3200$CAD... I've been driving the car everyday for 1 month now and all is good with it... No rust at all... (except for a couple of bubbles not yet opened right under the trunk lid) Shoot me a pm....


----------

